# Kansas Beef Thieves



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Hope these two get a nightmare cell mate  .....federal prison is not for the faint of heart.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/2_california_men_sentenced_in_kansas_beef_heist_NAA_Associated_Press/


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I had a double take when I read the judge allowed the convict to continue use of medical marijuana.

Bet there are some thieves reading that and telling the wife to pack their bags, going west. Hotel California just got better.

The plot to steal that load of beef took some smart people to orchestrate. Took identity theft to a new level.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I think you are right. Some smart people. Not one dumb pothead.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

So what happened to the smart guys that planned it? They threw these guys under the bus and got away smelling like roses?


----------

